# ACS skill assessment certified copy



## ankitt.varshney (Dec 22, 2015)

Need an urgent help . I am in process of creating my documents for skill assessment through acs. Under guidelines it is mentioned that each copy of marksheet copy should be notarised with words true copy of original.

I got the paper it says attested photocopy with notary stamp registration no all. I am confused if ACs will treat ATtested Photocopy wording equal to True copy of original?

Please help


----------



## IsildursHeir (Apr 3, 2016)

As far as I know, it needs to be denoted as a Certified True Copy / True copy compared to the original. Attestation by another authority who is not a notary may not work.


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

IsildursHeir said:


> As far as I know, it needs to be denoted as a Certified True Copy / True copy compared to the original. Attestation by another authority who is not a notary may not work.


You can upload a colour scan of your ACS and English test report. They are computer generated anyway.


----------



## Atul33 (Mar 22, 2016)

I am also facing same problem and all the notary I have visited have stamp that says Photocopy Attested with their signature, but no one has a stamp that specifically says " Certified Copy of Original". I am assuming that both have same significance and ACS must be considerate regarding the same, however any suggestions/personal experiences will be greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Atul


----------



## funnybond4u (Sep 10, 2013)

Atul33 said:


> I am also facing same problem and all the notary I have visited have stamp that says Photocopy Attested with their signature, but no one has a stamp that specifically says " Certified Copy of Original". I am assuming that both have same significance and ACS must be considerate regarding the same, however any suggestions/personal experiences will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Regards,
> Atul


"Attested" would work just fine. Tested twice.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

I am also preparing documents to do the ACS assessment. I am confused about the stamp as well, because I have scanned the original documents (work reference letter was English originally). Do I need to take the original documents to a notary to stamp them or make copies from the originals and stamp those at the notary?

Do I need to upload the original university diploma in my native language or only the certified translation?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

newpain01 said:


> I am also preparing documents to do the ACS assessment. I am confused about the stamp as well, because I have scanned the original documents (work reference letter was English originally). Do I need to take the original documents to a notary to stamp them or make copies from the originals and stamp those at the notary?
> 
> Do I need to upload the original university diploma in my native language or only the certified translation?


Make a copy of originals, print them, take them to notary along with originals. Notary will then stamp your copies as certified copies. You need to scan them and upload them to ACS site.

Also, you should only upload the certified translations, not the original native language certificates.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Jack.Sparrow said:


> Make a copy of originals, print them, take them to notary along with originals. Notary will then stamp your copies as certified copies. You need to scan them and upload them to ACS site.
> 
> Also, you should only upload the certified translations, not the original native language certificates.


Thanks for your reply, really appreciate it.
I saw the document on ACS website and it's saying that the certified documents must have the words “Certified True Copy of the Original”. I am from a European country and I am certain the notary doesn't use English stamps, so what to do about that?


----------



## ch671 (Jun 9, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> Thanks for your reply, really appreciate it.
> I saw the document on ACS website and it's saying that the certified documents must have the words “Certified True Copy of the Original”. I am from a European country and I am certain the notary doesn't use English stamps, so what to do about that?


I am struggling with the same question. My notary stamp clearly says "...from the original, and it is a true, exact, complete, and unaltered copy". These words are a lot stronger than "Certified true copy of the original". Will ACS accept them.

Also, does every page of every document needs this stamp? One of my transcripts has 13 pages so that notary gave the stamp on first and last page. Will that work or do I need to get stamp on all pages of every document?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jul 15, 2014)

Yes, stamp text is fine as long as it bears the registration number of the notary and date. Also, it's better to get stamp on every page, first and last page won't be enough. Also, make sure that notary signs all the pages. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------

